
GPS Devices Are Being Used to Track Cars and Errant Spouses - wglb
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/29/us/gps-devices-are-being-used-to-track-cars-and-errant-spouses.html?emc=eta1&pagewanted=all
======
mitchie_luna
A coin has two faces. Just like this issue, there could be a positive and
negative effect on the people and on the society.

On the positive note, I think it is a great help in tracking those criminals
who are wanted under the law like drug dealers or a kidnapper. It can also be
an instrument to make sure that a member of a family is safe.

However, if this device was not used properly, it will led to invasion of
privacy.

In my opinion, the selling of this kind of tracking device should be
restricted to those people who are qualified to use it like the private
investigators, policemen, and military. Before selling, the store owner should
ask for proper identification so that they are sure that the person buying is
qualified to use it.

